# Siemens PG und MPI Schnittstelle



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

Hallo,

seit ein paar Tagen funzt bei mir auf Arbeit am PG die MPI/DP Schnittstelle nicht mehr... Ich wüsste nich dass ich irgendwas an Treibern oder Programmen geändert hätte... 

Ich möchte einfach eine Verbindung über die MPI Schnittstelle zu einer S7-200 Steuerung. Aber der klappt nicht mehr.  Ich bekomme ne Meldung, dass ein Buskurzschluß besteht oder die Baudrate nicht stimmt... Hab aber alle Raten getestet und verschiedene Treiber benutzt (CP5164 PPI MPI oder Auto usw)

Nichts klappt!
 Auch die MPI LED am Gerät ist wie tot...
 Gibts ne Möglichkeit rauszufinden ob die Schnittstelle noch funktioniert mit nem kleinen Tool oder so?


DANKE SCHONMAL!

Gruß ALex


----------



## seeba (3 November 2005)

Alex B. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> seit ein paar Tagen funzt bei mir auf Arbeit am PG die MPI/DP Schnittstelle nicht mehr... Ich wüsste nich dass ich irgendwas an Treibern oder Programmen geändert hätte...
> 
> ...



Welches PG hat denn ein CP5164? Meine haben laut Systemsteuerung ein CP5611.


----------



## Anonymous (3 November 2005)

Ja gut... konnte die Nummer jetzt nicht genau aus dem Kopf...

ich weiß ich habs hier mit Spezialisten zu tun, könnt ihr trotzdem einem kleinen Licht wie mir helfen? *g


----------



## seeba (3 November 2005)

Alex B. schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gut... konnte die Nummer jetzt nicht genau aus dem Kopf...
> 
> ich weiß ich habs hier mit Spezialisten zu tun, könnt ihr trotzdem einem kleinen Licht wie mir helfen? *g



Es gibt ja einen Diagnose Button. Könntest darüber also das CP mal testen und sagen, was die Fehlermeldung hergibt. Um welches PG handelt es sich denn? Field PG, Field PG M, Power PG?


----------



## knabi (3 November 2005)

Alex B. schrieb:
			
		

> ...Verbindung über die MPI Schnittstelle zu einer S7-200 Steuerung...




Die S7-200 muß mittels PPI angesprochen werden!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## seeba (3 November 2005)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Alex B. schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja aber das PG macht es eben über diese Schnittstelle... Mit ausgewählten PPI Treiber, was er ja gemacht hat!


----------



## knabi (3 November 2005)

Ach so, wußt' ich nicht :wink:


----------

